# Snow Foam Lance for Clarke Jetstar



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the following pressure washer and was wondering if it would be possible to get a Snow Foam lance that would fit. I am unsure what connector I would need.

I have a Clarke JetStar 1750 for machine mart as below:










http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-pressure-washer-jetstar-1750

Thanks


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

you need a picture of the lance in two parts will help loads to try and work out what it is


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

That wont be for another week when I am back home but I will do that thanks.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok this is what my lance connection looks like:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it looks like the Lavor??:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Measure from the top of the lugs to O ring and lugs themselves and I'll confirm if it is Lavor for you.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok I measured 12mm from the end of the lugs to the start of the O ring:










Thanks very much.


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lug to O ring is right, if the lugs are 15mm ish (they look it) then it's a Lavor.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok. Thank you. I shall measure up now.

15mm ish looks about right:


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Lavor it is, kew/alto lugs are a lot smaller


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Just ordered one.... Amongst other things.

Thanks again.


----------



## arvelb (Mar 3, 2008)

Was this the right fitting as I have that power washer,and looking for s f lance!!


----------

